# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر مثبت 30 درصد در کنکور 98 برای نظام قدیم و نظام جدید لحاظ خواهد شد

## hosen

به زودی ابلاغ میشه و احتمالا 30% خواهد بود، دقیقا مثل کنکور 97
.
فایل صحبتهای سبطی در مورد تاثیر مثبت که یکی دوتا از بچه ها خواسته بودن.
http://s9.picofile.com/file/83349635...16_41.ogg.html

----------


## pourya78

> به زودی ابلاغ میشه و احتمالا 30% خواهد بود، دقیقا مثل کنکور 97


از کجا میدونی ؟؟؟به بالا وصلی؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## siyahi

> از کجا میدونی ؟؟؟به بالا وصلی؟؟؟؟؟


آره فک کنم نتش هم پرسرعته

----------


## mimnoon

آقای سبطی هم گفتند که مثبت میشه در آخر صحبت هاشون هم تبریک گفتند.چند لحظه پیش از کانال آلا شنیدم

----------


## مینووو

> از کجا میدونی ؟؟؟به بالا وصلی؟؟؟؟؟


شایدم شما‌ یکم پرتی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hosen

> از کجا میدونی ؟؟؟به بالا وصلی؟؟؟؟؟


بالا پایین وسط همه جا وصلیم ما.

----------


## saj8jad

آب زنید راه را هین که نگار میرسد  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mehran1378

هر چند قطعا محاله
ولي اي كاش ميشد يه روزي خبر جمع شدن سفره ي حضرات مفت خور سهميه اي رو هم ميشنيديم! :Yahoo (31):

----------


## pourya78

> شایدم شما‌ یکم پرتی





> بالا پایین وسط همه جا وصلیم ما.


منم خوشحال میشم + بشه و خیلی پیگیرم ولی حالا باید بره شورای سنجش ..!!!!!!!!!!!!پس هنوز قطعی نشده و من پرت نیستم  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## ali.asghar

> آقای سبطی هم گفتند که مثبت میشه در آخر صحبت هاشون هم تبریک گفتند.چند لحظه پیش از کانال آلا شنیدم


صحبتشو اینجا می گزاری من تلگرام ندارم

----------


## saj8jad

رحم الله من يقرأ فاتحه مع اخلاص و الصلوات 
پینوشت :#چیطوری_بطحایی؟!  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mehran1378

> توروخدابس کنین قضیه این تاثیر معدل رو .دانش اموزارو اسباب بازی خودشو کردن چندتا رییس بی سواده سرکاراومده و این بچه ها هم باور میکنن همه چیرو.سال 94که تاثیر قطعی بود چیشد مثلا؟برین کارنامه ی اجاقلو واجیرلو رو تو گوگل سرچ کنین ببینین و بس کنین این قضیه معدل رو.فقط کافیه هردرسی رو پنج الی ده درصد بیشتر از رقیب هم رتبتون بزنین تا کمبود ناشی از معدل رو جبران کنین.به جای اینهمه گشت وگذار تاپیک ها هرروز نیم ساعت اضافی بخونین کمبود ناشی از  معدل پایینتون جبران میشه.ایناهمش سیاسته مسعولان عوضی و **** اموزش پرورشه که با مافیای کنکور همدستن تا با ترمیم معدل و شهریه ها و رشوه ها وفروش سوالات نهایی یا خریدن مراقب سرجلسه جیب خودشونو پرکنن و اونقدر خوشال میکنین این مافیای کنکور رو با این تاپیک هایی که راجع به تاثیر معدل میزنین.اپنا هدفشون بزرگ کردن قضیه معدله و بچه های زیر18سالم که نصف کنکورین زود باورشون میشه و جیب مافیای اموزش پرورش و کنکورو پرمیکنن بخاطر ترسشون ازشایعاتشون.فقط کافیه پنج یا ده درصد دروس رقابتی رو بیشتر بزنین تا معدل بالای هم درصدها و هم رتبه هاتونپ خنثی کنین چون تراز کنکور قابل مقایسه با هیچ چی نیست و امسالم نظام جدیدی ها چون کتاب درست حسابی هم ندارن اکثرا از رقابت حدف میشن .برین بخونین و حال کنین .بسه تاپیکای الکی تاثیر معدل.خودتونو بازیچه مافیا نکنین


ما منطق ((به ظلم اعتراض نكن و خودت رو باهاش وقف بده)) ي امثال شما رو نداريم
در واقع ما گوسفند نيستيم
چرا بايد بچه ها به طور عادي از داوطلباي قبل٨٤و تغيير رشته اي ها عقب تر باشن و مجبور به درصد بيشتر باشن؟
اگرم با اين طرح ظالمانه موافقي اين تاپيك جايي برات نيست!
برو وبه هم فكرات كه با شرافتشون خداحافظي كردن ملحق شو و بزار فضاي اين تاپيك پاك و به دور از آدماي لجني كه يا همراهي ظالم بهش پروبال ميدن باشه

----------


## K95

بالاخره تاثیر مثبته یا قطعی؟ترمیم بزنیم یا نزنیم؟؟هرکس ی چیزی میگه..

----------


## M.javaddd

> بالاخره تاثیر مثبته یا قطعی؟ترمیم بزنیم یا نزنیم؟؟هرکس ی چیزی میگه..


مثبته

----------


## ali.asghar

1ماه پیش می گفتن 93و94 تاثیر مثبت بوده حالا هم میگه 97 تاثیر قطعی بوده  این ها دیگه کی هستند همش برعکس میگن /دیو / نیستند پیشنهاد نمایندگان به سازمان سنجش درباره کنکور 98

----------


## vivabarca

ارومتر خوشحالی کنین عمو بطی ناراحته  :Yahoo (20): 
پریدن حدود ۶۰ میلیارد تومن پول مفت رو به تمام اعضای اموزش و پرورش و جیره خواران ایشان ازجمله پژوهشگر نماهایی مانند حج فروش بی سواد تسلیت میگم
حیف شد...قرار بود مام مثل هاروارد با سوابق تحصیلی بریم دانشگاها...نزاشتید

----------


## Janvaljan

الان دیگه توپ تو زمین سازمان سنجش و وزارت علومه. اگر بخوان همه داوطلبا رو با هم و طبق روال معمول بسنجن ، تاثیر برای همه مثبت میشه ، اگر  قصد سهمیه بندی و جداسازی ظرفیت بین نظام قدیم و نظام جدید داشته باشن حالا به هر میزانی ، به احتمال زیاد نظام قدیم و مثبت میکنن ، نظام جدید و قطعی.

----------


## BlackRose

خداروشکر اون همه تلاش بالاخره نتیجه داد  :Yahoo (105):  البته باید ببینم رای شورا چه خواهدبود!

----------


## God_of_war

نتیجه کی اعلام میشه کسی میدونه

----------


## arshaa

> الان دیگه توپ تو زمین سازمان سنجش و وزارت علومه. اگر بخوان همه داوطلبا رو با هم و طبق روال معمول بسنجن ، تاثیر برای همه مثبت میشه ، اگر  قصد سهمیه بندی و جداسازی ظرفیت بین نظام قدیم و نظام جدید داشته باشن حالا به هر میزانی ، به احتمال زیاد نظام قدیم و مثبت میکنن ، نظام جدید و قطعی.


الان ابراهيم و منصور پشت توپ وايسادن بطحايي و زرافشانم دارن ديوار  دفاعي رو تشكيل ميدن احتمالا منصور بايه ضربه دقيق و فني دروازه تاثير مثبت رو باز كنه شايدم به صورت سانتر توپ رو واسه وزير بهداشت سانتر كنه يا نه اصن بزاره ضربه رو خدايي چپ پا بزنه

----------


## arshaa

وقتي موج نفرت دانش اموزا بخاطر تقلب تو كنكور رو با مثبت كردن تاثير معدل از  بين ميبري
حسي كه داري...
تصويري كمتر ديده شده از توكلي و خدايي  در جلسه كميسيون اموزش

----------


## Mehran1378

> اتفاقا منم از یه مشاوری شنیدم که امسال هم قطعی اثر داده بودن سومو..اما نمیدونم درست میگفت یا نه..


يه تست الكل ميگرفتي ازش!!

----------


## MimforS

> اتفاقا منم از یه مشاوری شنیدم که امسال هم قطعی اثر داده بودن سومو..اما نمیدونم درست میگفت یا نه..


ازش می‌پرسیدی که جنسش چی بوده  :Yahoo (21):  هرچی بوده خیلی مرغوب و خفن بوده، قشنگ تا فضا بردتش

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> ازش می‌پرسیدی که جنسش چی بوده  هرچی بوده خیلی مرغوب و خفن بوده، قشنگ تا فضا بردتش


فک کنم دو جنسه بوده ...سنتی و صنعتی رو با هم زده

----------


## MimforS

> فک کنم دو جنسه بوده ...سنتی و صنعتی رو با هم زده


شما ظاهرا تجربه‌ت زیاده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir22

> اتفاقا منم از یه مشاوری شنیدم که امسال هم قطعی اثر داده بودن سومو..اما نمیدونم درست میگفت یا نه..


بعید نیست من معدلم پایین بود و احساس کردم رو رتبم
تاثیر گذاشته چون رتبم به درصدایی که زده بودم نمیخورد انتظار داشتم رتبم نصف بشه ..

----------


## Negar_B

احتمال تغییر تاثیر قطعی ۳۰ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۹۸/ شورای سنجش و پذیرش مجددا بررسی می‌کند


رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از بررسی مجدد موضوع تاثیر قطعی ۳۰ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۹۸ در شورای سنجش و پذیرش خبر داد.
دوشنبه ۲۹ مرداد ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۷:۳۵
ابراهیم خدایی

ابراهیم خدایی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت با اشاره به نامه ۱۷۰ نماینده خطاب به وزیر علوم درباره لزوم بازنگری در محاسبه نمره معدل در کنکور، گفت: اعضای کمیسیون آموزش مجلس نیز مانند 170 نماینده خواهان تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 هستند؛ بنابراین مقرر شد این موضوع برای بررسی بیشتر مجددا در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مطرح شود؛ در صورتی که مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش درباره تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی اصلاح شود اعلام خواهد شد.

وی در پاسخ به اینکه آیا ممکن است تغییری در نحوه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 ایجاد شود، توضیح داد: در حال حاضر نمی‌توان گفت که 100 درصد تغییری در مصوبه شورا ایجاد خواهد شد اما شورای سنجش و پذیرش توصیه مجلس و 170 نماینده را مد نظر قرار خواهد داد.

تاثیر قطعی30 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی برای همه افراد لحاظ می‌شود

این مقام مسئول در پاسخ به اینکه آیا تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی فقط برای افرادی است که در امتحانات نهایی خرداد 98 شرکت می‌کنند یا در کنکور افرادی که پیش از 98 هستند نیز اعمال خواهد شد، بیان کرد: از آنجایی که مصوبه شواری سنجش و پذیرش برای تمامی افراد است در صورتی که تغییری در اعمال تاثیر قطعی  30 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 اعمال نشود این تاثیر برای همه افراد لحاظ می‌شود.

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور تاکید کرد: در صورتی که مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش تغییری نکند تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی برای همه افراد چه آنهایی که در امتحانات نهایی خرداد 98 شرکت کنند چه آنهایی که پیش از 98 امتحان داده باشند لحاظ می‌شود./

----------


## ali.asghar

> بعید نیست من معدلم پایین بود و احساس کردم رو رتبم
> تاثیر گذاشته چون رتبم به درصدایی که زده بودم نمیخورد انتظار داشتم رتبم نصف بشه ..


  عزیز با شاهکار سهمیه ای 25 درصد که علاوه بر خودشون تو منطقه هم اوردنشون  همه رتبه شون کم شده شما فقط نیستی اون مشاوری هم که شعر گفته باید در تیمارستان تحت کنترل شبانه روزی بگیرنش خیلی اوضاع بدی داره  نا مزد زرشک طلایی حرف سال می تونه بشه :Yahoo (40):

----------


## Mehran1378

> بعید نیست من معدلم پایین بود و احساس کردم رو رتبم
> تاثیر گذاشته چون رتبم به درصدایی که زده بودم نمیخورد انتظار داشتم رتبم نصف بشه ..


درسته رتبه ها نسبت به پارسال افتضاح شده بود
ولي نه ديگه تا حد نصف!اين ديگه خار و مادر اغراقه!
و بد شدن رتبه هام ربطي به معدل نداره و كاملا داري اشتباه ميزني

----------


## Churchill

> توروخدابس کنین قضیه این تاثیر معدل رو .دانش اموزارو اسباب بازی خودشو کردن چندتا رییس بی سواده سرکاراومده و این بچه ها هم باور میکنن همه چیرو.سال 94که تاثیر قطعی بود چیشد مثلا؟برین کارنامه ی اجاقلو واجیرلو رو تو گوگل سرچ کنین ببینین و بس کنین این قضیه معدل رو.فقط کافیه هردرسی رو پنج الی ده درصد بیشتر از رقیب هم رتبتون بزنین تا کمبود ناشی از معدل رو جبران کنین.به جای اینهمه گشت وگذار تاپیک ها هرروز نیم ساعت اضافی بخونین کمبود ناشی از  معدل پایینتون جبران میشه.ایناهمش سیاسته مسعولان عوضی و **** اموزش پرورشه که با مافیای کنکور همدستن تا با ترمیم معدل و شهریه ها و رشوه ها وفروش سوالات نهایی یا خریدن مراقب سرجلسه جیب خودشونو پرکنن و اونقدر خوشال میکنین این مافیای کنکور رو با این تاپیک هایی که راجع به تاثیر معدل میزنین.اپنا هدفشون بزرگ کردن قضیه معدله و بچه های زیر18سالم که نصف کنکورین زود باورشون میشه و جیب مافیای اموزش پرورش و کنکورو پرمیکنن بخاطر ترسشون ازشایعاتشون.فقط کافیه پنج یا ده درصد دروس رقابتی رو بیشتر بزنین تا معدل بالای هم درصدها و هم رتبه هاتونپ خنثی کنین چون تراز کنکور قابل مقایسه با هیچ چی نیست و امسالم نظام جدیدی ها چون کتاب درست حسابی هم ندارن اکثرا از رقابت حدف میشن .برین بخونین و حال کنین .بسه تاپیکای الکی تاثیر معدل.خودتونو بازیچه مافیا نکنین


هر کس تو انجمن با تاثیر قطعی تو 98 (احتمال 1 درصد)پزشکی قبول شد(معدل 16 به پایین)بیاد من200 تومن میریزم حسابش

----------


## amir22

> عزیز با شاهکار سهمیه ای 25 درصد که علاوه بر خودشون تو منطقه هم اوردنشون  همه رتبه شون کم شده شما فقط نیستی اون مشاوری هم که شعر گفته باید در تیمارستان تحت کنترل شبانه روزی بگیرنش خیلی اوضاع بدی داره  نا مزد زرشک طلایی حرف سال می تونه بشه


سهمیه ایثارگران رو تو سهمیه مناطق آوردن
رتبه کشوری ربطی به سهمیه نداره که!
با توجه به درصدهام رتبه کشوریم باید نصف میشد
من به سازمان سنجش اعتماد ندارم شاید اون مشاور درست
گفته 
تو یه خبر هم فلاحتی گفته بود واقعیتش تا همین کنکور 97
هم تاثیر معدل قطعی بوده!

----------


## God_of_war

> سهمیه ایثارگران رو تو سهمیه مناطق آوردن
> رتبه کشوری ربطی به سهمیه نداره که!
> با توجه به درصدهام رتبه کشوریم باید نصف میشد
> من به سازمان سنجش اعتماد ندارم شاید اون مشاور درست
> گفته 
> تو یه خبر هم فلاحتی گفته بود واقعیتش تا همین کنکور 97
> هم تاثیر معدل قطعی بوده!


همین مونده بود این بشر تو کنکورم دخالت کنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mehran1378

> سهمیه ایثارگران رو تو سهمیه مناطق آوردن
> رتبه کشوری ربطی به سهمیه نداره که!
> با توجه به درصدهام رتبه کشوریم باید نصف میشد
> من به سازمان سنجش اعتماد ندارم شاید اون مشاور درست
> گفته 
> تو یه خبر هم فلاحتی گفته بود واقعیتش تا همین کنکور 97
> هم تاثیر معدل قطعی بوده!


قطعا تفاوت بین تاثیر قطعی و مثبتو نمیدونی!اگر قطعی بود گاو نبودیم این همه دانش آموز و مشاورای معروف و درست و حسابی!!!
اگر قطعی بود من که2500شدم با معدل داغونم یه چیزی در حدود بیست سی هزار میشدم!!!!

----------


## LI20

مثبت شد؟

----------


## high-flown

دوستان الان مثبت شد؟چراتبریک گفت سبطی؟

----------


## LI20

> دوستان الان مثبت شد؟چراتبریک گفت سبطی؟


کجا تبریک گفته؟

----------


## amir22

> قطعا تفاوت بین تاثیر قطعی و مثبتو نمیدونی!اگر قطعی بود گاو نبودیم این همه دانش آموز و مشاورای معروف و درست و حسابی!!!
> اگر قطعی بود من که2500شدم با معدل داغونم یه چیزی در حدود بیست سی هزار میشدم!!!!


من نمیدونم شما چرا اینقدر جبهه میگیری 
 نگفتم تاثیر قطعی بوده، گفتم بعید نیست قطعی بوده باشه 
و اینکه الان علنی کردن قطعی رو واسه پوله ترمیمه 
شایدم تاثیر مثبت بوده ، به هرحال اگه کسی با معدل پایین
و درصد های خوب  رتبش خوب بشه میشه فهمید مثبت بوده یا نه 
در ضمن فلاحتی گفت قطعی بوده 
من رو هیچ نظری تعصب ندارم و تا چیزی بهم اثبات نشه
باور نمیکنم

----------


## ali.asghar

> سهمیه ایثارگران رو تو سهمیه مناطق آوردن
> رتبه کشوری ربطی به سهمیه نداره که!
> با توجه به درصدهام رتبه کشوریم باید نصف میشد
> من به سازمان سنجش اعتماد ندارم شاید اون مشاور درست
> گفته 
> تو یه خبر هم فلاحتی گفته بود واقعیتش تا همین کنکور 97
> هم تاثیر معدل قطعی بوده!


  اگه به حرف این  ها باشه طبق گفته  تو اولین مصاحبه ها خودشون می گفتند 93و94 مثبت بوده  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (40):  /تو همون کار نامه سنجش میدنت تاثیر را نوشته اگه بخاطر معدل کم می کردن اون جا نمی نوشتن بدون تاثیر   یا فقط تاثیر مثبت دیپلم و.. /اینا حرف ..شعر زیاد می گن زیاد توجه نکن

----------


## arshaa

> يه تست الكل ميگرفتي ازش!!


داييم تعريف ميكرد يكي ا فاميلتشون زنگ زده بود بهش موقع انتخاب رشته و ميگفت مشاورشون بهشون گفته بريد سريع انتخاب رشته كنيد تا صندلي هارو پر نكردن هركي زودتر انتخاب رشته كنه اون احتمال قبوليش بيشتره 
شهر=بندرعباس

----------


## Zealous

چقدر امروز همه شوخ و شنگ شدن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mehran1378

> داييم تعريف ميكرد يكي ا فاميلتشون زنگ زده بود بهش موقع انتخاب رشته و ميگفت مشاورشون بهشون گفته بريد سريع انتخاب رشته كنيد تا صندلي هارو پر نكردن هركي زودتر انتخاب رشته كنه اون احتمال قبوليش بيشتره 
> شهر=بندرعباس


اون بشر دیگه نیاز به تست الکلم نداشته!
اظهر من الشمس هست وضعیتش :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mehran1378

> من نمیدونم شما چرا اینقدر جبهه میگیری 
>  نگفتم تاثیر قطعی بوده، گفتم بعید نیست قطعی بوده باشه 
> و اینکه الان علنی کردن قطعی رو واسه پوله ترمیمه 
> شایدم تاثیر مثبت بوده ، به هرحال اگه کسی با معدل پایین
> و درصد های خوب  رتبش خوب بشه میشه فهمید مثبت بوده یا نه 
> در ضمن فلاحتی گفت قطعی بوده 
> من رو هیچ نظری تعصب ندارم و تا چیزی بهم اثبات نشه
> باور نمیکنم


جبهه گیری دیگر چیست؟
مسئله ی قطعی یا مثبت بودن یه چیزه کاملا مشخصه و ابهامی درش نیست و این جوسازی های شما رو نمیفهمم!

فقطم روی رتبه های برتر تاثیر نداره و شامل همه میشه  و سیستم و فرمول  رتبه بندیش کاملا متفاوته و بسیار مشخص!و اگر می بود همگی میفهمیدیم و یکی از این مشاورای معروف که تمام وقت رو این نوع مسائل کار میکردن میفهمیدن !پس حتی1 درصد هم احتمالش نیست!
فلاحتی خر کیه؟!
آبی آبیه
سبز سبزه
اگ واقعا یه همچین چرتی گفته اون هم تفاوت بین قطعی و مثبتو نمیدونه و از اونجایی که بی پایه و بر اساس توهم مشکوک بودن نظر دادن عادت ماست؛اون هم یه چیزوشعری تفت داده برا خودش!
ختم کلام

----------


## arshaa

> جبهه گیری دیگر چیست؟
> مسئله ی قطعی یا مثبت بودن یه چیزه کاملا مشخصه و ابهامی درش نیست و این جوسازی های شما رو نمیفهمم!
> 
> فقطم روی رتبه های برتر تاثیر نداره و شامل همه میشه  و سیستم و فرمول  رتبه بندیش کاملا متفاوته و بسیار مشخص!و اگر می بود همگی میفهمیدیم و یکی از این مشاورای معروف که تمام وقت رو این نوع مسائل کار میکردن میفهمیدن !پس حتی1 درصد هم احتمالش نیست!
> فلاحتی خر کیه؟!
> آبی آبیه
> سبز سبزه
> اگ واقعا یه همچین چرتی گفته اون هم تفاوت بین قطعی و مثبتو نمیدونه و از اونجایی که بی پایه و بر اساس توهم مشکوک بودن نظر دادن عادت ماست؛اون هم یه چیزوشعری تفت داده برا خودش!
> ختم کلام


اسدلله عباسي عضو كميسيون اموزش گفته تاثير قطعي واسه سال ديگه باقي ميمونه و تغييري نميكنه !!
!
https://www.yjc.ir/fa/print/6638330

----------


## Mysterious

> اسدلله عباسي عضو كميسيون اموزش گفته تاثير قطعي واسه سال ديگه باقي ميمونه و تغييري نميكنه !!
> !
> https://www.yjc.ir/fa/print/6638330


چیییییییییییشدo_O

----------


## esiya

این خبر از تابناک

----------


## Mysterious

> اسدلله عباسي عضو كميسيون اموزش گفته تاثير قطعي واسه سال ديگه باقي ميمونه و تغييري نميكنه !!
> !
> https://www.yjc.ir/fa/print/6638330


سوال من اینه انقد زود جلسه تشکیل دادن؟ :Yahoo (39): 
بعیده ازشون :Yahoo (39):

----------


## arshaa

> سوال من اینه انقد زود جلسه تشکیل دادن؟
> بعیده ازشون


رو هوا يه حرفي زده فك كنم مبنا رو همون مصاحبه سخنگوي كميسيون كه گفت نظر ما تاثير مثبته و مصاحبه خدايي كه گفت نظر مجلس  رو مد نظر قرار ميديم هستش

----------


## Green Aurora

چیشد؟؟؟ باز قطعی شد؟؟ پس اگر قطعی مونده چرا بچه ها ریختن داخل اینستاگرام دکترلاشکی و دارن ازش بخاطر مدبت شدن تاثیر معدل تشکر میکنن ای بابا باز استرس گرفتم：(

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها من یه سوالی داشتم تورو خدا هرکی بلده جواب بده.من سه تا ازمون تو قلمچی غیبت دارم و این هفته هم نمیتونم برم بعد از طرف دیگه از اموزشگاهی که توش ثبت نام کردم شنیدم که میگن بیشتر از سه غیبت حذف میشم از ازمونهای قلمچی.راست میگن یعنی یا نه دروغه..
تورو خدا هرکی هرچی میدونه بگه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها من یه سوالی داشتم تورو خدا هرکی بلده جواب بده.من سه تا ازمون تو قلمچی غیبت دارم و این هفته هم نمیتونم برم بعد از طرف دیگه از اموزشگاهی که توش ثبت نام کردم شنیدم که میگن بیشتر از سه غیبت حذف میشم از ازمونهای قلمچی.راست میگن یعنی یا نه دروغه..
تورو خدا هرکی هرچی میدونه بگه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## LI20

> بچه ها من یه سوالی داشتم تورو خدا هرکی بلده جواب بده.من سه تا ازمون تو قلمچی غیبت دارم و این هفته هم نمیتونم برم بعد از طرف دیگه از اموزشگاهی که توش ثبت نام کردم شنیدم که میگن بیشتر از سه غیبت حذف میشم از ازمونهای قلمچی.راست میگن یعنی یا نه دروغه..
> تورو خدا هرکی هرچی میدونه بگه


ن دروغه پولشو دادی خب

----------


## arshaa

> بچه ها من یه سوالی داشتم تورو خدا هرکی بلده جواب بده.من سه تا ازمون تو قلمچی غیبت دارم و این هفته هم نمیتونم برم بعد از طرف دیگه از اموزشگاهی که توش ثبت نام کردم شنیدم که میگن بیشتر از سه غیبت حذف میشم از ازمونهای قلمچی.راست میگن یعنی یا نه دروغه..
> تورو خدا هرکی هرچی میدونه بگه


با پشتيبانت تماس بگير و بهش بگو

----------


## mojitaba

> هر چند قطعا محاله
> ولي اي كاش ميشد يه روزي خبر جمع شدن سفره ي حضرات مفت خور سهميه اي رو هم ميشنيديم!


دوست عزیزم سلام. امیدوارم در کنار تحصیل علومی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست و .... مقداری ادب و احترام و شخصیت رو هم در برنامه هاتون بگنجونید.

----------


## Green Aurora

پشتیبانم اصلا جواب درست و درمون نمیده راستیتش هیچی حالیش نیست ازین پشتیبان به دردنخورا نصیبم شده
به خدا اگر دروغ باشه و حذف نکنن خیلی خوبه از استرس و معدل و حذف شدن توی قلمچی دارم نابود میشم):

----------


## arshaa

> پشتیبانم اصلا جواب درست و درمون نمیده راستیتش هیچی حالیش نیست ازین پشتیبان به دردنخورا نصیبم شده
> به خدا اگر دروغ باشه و حذف نکنن خیلی خوبه از استرس و معدل و حذف شدن توی قلمچی دارم نابود میشم):


استرس معدل رو نداشته باش مثبته
حذفم نميشه من پارسال ٢،٣ ماه ازمون نرفتم هيچي نشد قلمچي

----------


## Mehran1378

> دوست عزیزم سلام. امیدوارم در کنار تحصیل علومی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و زیست و .... مقداری ادب و احترام و شخصیت رو هم در برنامه هاتون بگنجونید.


به فردی که از حق دیگران تغذیه می نماید و در جایی قبول میشود که حقش نیست و قانونی ظالمانه و صد البته احمقانه او را به جایی میفرستد که حقش نیست؛مفت خور میگویند 
اگر واژه ی مودبانه تری دارید بفرمایید که ما در قبال این حضرات به کار ببریم!
((وقتی جای طلبکار و بدهکار جا به جا میشود!))

----------


## Green Aurora

کاش مثبت شدن معدل صد درصد بشه و ابهام نذارن پشتش به خدا هرجا میبینم نوشته معدل کنکور سال نود و هشت تن و بدنم به لرزه درمیاد هرکس یچیز میگه..
قلمچی هم این هفته ازمون داره ولی ما درگیر  ازدواج برادربزرگم هستیم اصلا همه چیز قاطی شده..
اووف خدا...بگذرون فقط بگذرون..

----------


## Green Aurora

کاش مثبت شدن معدل صد درصد بشه و ابهام نذارن پشتش به خدا هرجا میبینم نوشته معدل کنکور سال نود و هشت تن و بدنم به لرزه درمیاد هرکس یچیز میگه..
قلمچی هم این هفته ازمون داره ولی ما درگیر  ازدواج برادربزرگم هستیم اصلا همه چیز قاطی شده..
اووف خدا...بگذرون فقط بگذرون..

----------


## zahra1900

> پشتیبانم اصلا جواب درست و درمون نمیده راستیتش هیچی حالیش نیست ازین پشتیبان به دردنخورا نصیبم شده
> به خدا اگر دروغ باشه و حذف نکنن خیلی خوبه از استرس و معدل و حذف شدن توی قلمچی دارم نابود میشم):


نه بابا دوست عزیز
کی اینو گفته؟ حذف نمیشی شما پول ازمونارو پرداخت کردی
قلمچی شروع کرده به اجیر کردن بعضیا .... کار تبلیغاتی میکنه تا بچه ها برن سمتش...... 
داره دانش اموزا رو به زور وارد ازموناش میکنه..... اونوقت بیاد حذف کنه؟
نه بابا خیالت راحت حذف نمیکنن ...... ولی سعی کن که تا حد ممکن ازمونارو شرکت کنی چون عادت میکنی به نخوندن و نرفتن

----------


## Green Aurora

نمیدونم مسعول اموزشگاه گفت که توی چهارمین غیبت حذف میشی و هیچ هزینه ای هم بهت تعلق نمیگیره.خیلی هم با جدیت و قطعیت و با اطمینان بهم گفت.. ):

----------


## Mysterious

> رو هوا يه حرفي زده فك كنم مبنا رو همون مصاحبه سخنگوي كميسيون كه گفت نظر ما تاثير مثبته و مصاحبه خدايي كه گفت نظر مجلس  رو مد نظر قرار ميديم هستش


منم همین فکرو میکنم
مگه میشه دیروز جلسه داشتن باز امروز جلسه بذارن؟

----------


## arshaa

> منم همین فکرو میکنم
> مگه میشه دیروز جلسه داشتن باز امروز جلسه بذارن؟


فك كنم بد متوجه شدي
همه اخبار مال اون روزيه كه توش جلسه تشكيل شد 
به هرحال اين مهمه قراره جلسه شوراي سنجش و پذيرش تشكيل بشه و نظر كميسيون هم تاثير مثبته و تاثيرم مثبت ميشه حالا هركي هرچي ميخواد بگه به درك

----------


## mojitaba

اگر اون شهید نبود ... اگر اون جانباز نبود ... الان نه من نه تویی وجود نداشت که بخوای در مورد کنکور صحبت کنیم ... باید سهمیه داشته باشند ولی نه به این صورت ... تقصیر اون فرزند شهید و جانباز نیست ... اینو بدون و توهین نکن

----------


## SEYED REZA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Green Aurora


نمیدونم مسعول اموزشگاه گفت که توی چهارمین غیبت حذف میشی و هیچ هزینه ای هم بهت تعلق نمیگیره.خیلی هم با جدیت و قطعیت و با اطمینان بهم گفت.. ):


در صورتی که شما بورس موسسه قلمچی باشید بعد از سه ازمون به راحتی توانایی حذفتون رو دارند  چون در شرایط این کار بوده 

در غیر این صورت حذف نخواهید شد ولی هزینه ایم در ازای غیبت ها بر نخواهد گشت 

توصیه اینه که حتما ازمونا رو برید تداوم ازمونا بهونه های مختلفو جمع میکنه و شما عادت میکنید به ازمون دادن منظم و بی بهانه تازه کلیم تجربه تو هر ازمون کسب میکنید 
*

----------

